

Are Millennials WAY More Prepared for the Future Than We Think? - gosmart4u
https://medium.com/@mistylackie/are-millennials-way-more-prepared-for-the-future-than-we-think-25ef36d44723

======
WalterSear
The ones in this interveiw aren't. They have just been raised on the latest
techno-hipster idealism.

~~~
fsk
Techno-hipster idealists are your ideal startup employee. They're a perfect
"cultural fit". They'll do great until they're 35-40, and then nobody wants to
hire them.

~~~
WalterSear
I'm 42, I worked a startup :) But, yes, I'm not guilible cannon fodder, if
that's what you meant.

